# North west golf over xmas break?



## Birchy (Dec 12, 2012)

Im off from 22nd December until 7th January over the xmas period so im gonna have plenty of time on my hands so if anybody fancies going for a knock round north west area let me know :thup:

Will be cold but it shouldnt put any of you hardcore golfers off


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 12, 2012)

should be good for a game some weekend. let me know when and we can find a course


----------



## Wayman (Dec 13, 2012)

i might have a dodge over depends where yous play


----------



## louise_a (Dec 13, 2012)

needless to say, the chances are I will be available.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 13, 2012)

Im open to suggestions where anybody fancies playing too. I will be scouring for any decent looking options.

Up to now ive seen Fairhaven has got a winter warmer deal on with brekkie & 18 holes starting at Â£180 per fourball.


----------



## gregbwfc (Dec 13, 2012)

Will see how I'm fixed mate.
Fairhaven - owe that place.
Closest I've come to walking off mid round


----------



## Birchy (Dec 13, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Will see how I'm fixed mate.
Fairhaven - owe that place.
Closest I've come to walking off mid round 

Click to expand...

Whats it like mate? Never played but it looks good and ive read complimentary reviews. It looks tough looking at the numbers but that doesnt always tell the story


----------



## gregbwfc (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh it's a cracking course.
I just played bad, REAL bad.
Watch the cricket in India right now.
Fairways were like the pitches over there, sparse to say the least.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 13, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Oh it's a cracking course.
I just played bad, REAL bad.
Watch the cricket in India right now.
Fairways were like the pitches over there, sparse to say the least.
		
Click to expand...

Definatley sounds like unfinished business there mate!

Ive emailed them to see what they have got for over christmas break.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 13, 2012)

Fairhavens a nice track, you can score well if you stay out of the many bunkers.  Holes 13 and 14 are a bit of a let down, you kinda feel as if you've wandered onto the practice ground, but other than that it's well worth a trip.

I'd be up for a knock if we can get a decent day weather wise.  I think I'm free from the 22nd - 30th dec.


----------



## gregbwfc (Dec 13, 2012)

Thinking about it, am working 26-29, so prob have to be out unless you play in new year.
You'll enjoy it.


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 13, 2012)

Could be up for this, especially as local as fairhaven!

Let me know where and when you decide.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 13, 2012)

Yep. Could be up for this. Date and time dependant obviously. Will keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## gjbike (Dec 13, 2012)

No can do working all over Xmas apart from Cribo day and Boxing Day &#128548;


----------



## Birchy (Dec 13, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			Could be up for this, especially as local as fairhaven!

Let me know where and when you decide.
		
Click to expand...




bluewolf said:



			Yep. Could be up for this. Date and time dependant obviously. Will keep an eye on this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Im just waiting for a reply from them, will bung it on here as soon as i get one. Will give them a bell on Saturday if i get nothing back tomorrow.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm off from the 22nd through to 6th Jan, but I'll be in Whitby from boxing day.

However, as well as my 1/2 day next week, I may fancy a knock on Xmas eve, as off work. Anytime after 9.30 is great for me.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 13, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm off from the 22nd through to 6th Jan, but I'll be in Whitby from boxing day.

However, as well as my 1/2 day next week, I may fancy a knock on Xmas eve, as off work. Anytime after 9.30 is great for me.
		
Click to expand...

I can do xmas eve for a knock as well mate if you do end up fancying a round. You got anywhere in mind?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 13, 2012)

Birchy said:



			I can do xmas eve for a knock as well mate if you do end up fancying a round. You got anywhere in mind?
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully see how Formby ladies go next week, after that maybe Wallasey, or one of the Blackpool ones.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 13, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hopefully see how Formby ladies go next week, after that maybe Wallasey, or one of the Blackpool ones.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me. Temperatures are looking a bit better the next ten days so most half decent courses should be playable with a bit of luck.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi guys, bearing in mind that my access to this forum is now massively limited, I may not be able to respond to any future posts regarding games over Xmas. I'll leave messages on Birchys GMNWOoM blog if I can't get on here.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 14, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Hi guys, bearing in mind that my access to this forum is now massively limited, I may not be able to respond to any future posts regarding games over Xmas 

Click to expand...

That's not a bad thing is it


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 14, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			That's not a bad thing is it 

Click to expand...

Your missus seemed quite happy with the fact that I'd be free when you were out playing mate.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 14, 2012)

Fairhaven is available all days bar 1st, 3rd & 5th January.

Â£180 per fourball including bacon barm & coffee Monday - Thusday

Â£220 per fourball including bacon barm & coffee Friday - Sunday


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 14, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Fairhaven is available all days bar 1st, 3rd & 5th January.

Â£180 per fourball including bacon barm & coffee Monday - Thusday

Â£220 per fourball including bacon barm & coffee Friday - Sunday
		
Click to expand...

I'm game.

I'll be needing brown sauce on that bacon barm though


----------



## louise_a (Dec 14, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			I'm game.

I'll be needing brown sauce on that bacon barm though

Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## Scouser (Dec 14, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Me too.
		
Click to expand...

Cant do the golf as in work....but can i order mine food to be delivered!
:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Dec 14, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			I'm game.

I'll be needing brown sauce on that bacon barm though

Click to expand...




louise_a said:



			Me too.
		
Click to expand...

What date you fancy doing guys? I can deffo do 28th, 31st, 2nd & 4th. Any other dates i would have to confirm a bit closer to the time


----------



## Birchy (Dec 14, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Cant do the golf as in work....but can i order mine food to be delivered!
:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I thought brekky talk might flush you out! :thup:

Shame you cant make it though mate.


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 14, 2012)

Birchy said:



			What date you fancy doing guys? I can deffo do 28th, 31st, 2nd & 4th. Any other dates i would have to confirm a bit closer to the time 

Click to expand...

28th only one I could make out of those, away for new year from 30th to 2nd


----------



## gregbwfc (Dec 15, 2012)

Can do 31st, 2nd and 4th.
At the moment.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeah, it's let me log in. I'd better be quick before it kicks me out again. 

Im free from the 27th to the 30th. Would be nice to play somewhere with proper greens.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 15, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			28th only one I could make out of those, away for new year from 30th to 2nd
		
Click to expand...

Me too, 28th only out of the dates mentioned.

Im also ok any date before the 28th.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 15, 2012)

I've just noticed that there's a 4bbb Pairs open at Fleetwood on Saturday 29th,  Â£6 per pair= bargain. 
Plenty of times still available.

At that price I think I'll be doing this as well.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 15, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			I've just noticed that there's a 4bbb Pairs open at Fleetwood on Saturday 29th,  Â£6 per pair= bargain. 
Plenty of times still available.

At that price I think I'll be doing this as well.
		
Click to expand...

Its ladies and gents, I am up for it.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 16, 2012)

Might be able to pull some strings for that one mate. Its a while since ive played Fleetwood. Its a decent course with some tricky greens and quite possibly the biggest spiders ive ever seen in the rough. I nearly soiled my jockeys last time I was there after traipsing out of the rough and noticing a spider the size of a small labrador* perched on my shirt.....* I am prone to slight exaggeration...


----------



## Birchy (Dec 16, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			I've just noticed that there's a 4bbb Pairs open at Fleetwood on Saturday 29th,  Â£6 per pair= bargain. 
Plenty of times still available.

At that price I think I'll be doing this as well.
		
Click to expand...

I can do that if its morning times


----------



## Birchy (Dec 16, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Its ladies and gents, I am up for it.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the website it seems that it is ladies and gents comp.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 16, 2012)

its says invitation, but you can apparently register on line


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 20, 2012)

Did this ever come to anything for 28th at fairhaven?


----------



## louise_a (Dec 20, 2012)

not that I know of Jocko, Fleetwood is a no go too as it is an invitation event.

Is anyone still up for something n the 28th?


----------



## Birchy (Dec 20, 2012)

Im still up for it, ive just held off because the weather has turned horrendous and the forecast is looking bleak. I was thinking we should sort it a day or two before so we know we can get a decent game? What you guys think?


----------



## louise_a (Dec 20, 2012)

thats seems a sensible approach Birchy.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 20, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm off from the 22nd through to 6th Jan, but I'll be in Whitby from boxing day.

However, as well as my 1/2 day next week, I may fancy a knock on Xmas eve, as off work. Anytime after 9.30 is great for me.
		
Click to expand...

You still up for a knock xmas eve pal? Sunday/Monday is looking ok weather wise.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 20, 2012)

Birchy said:



			You still up for a knock xmas eve pal? Sunday/Monday is looking ok weather wise.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, sure am.

I'm best not organising anything for the Sunday, as out straight after the match on Saturday with the lads.

Monday, I'm free - any suggestions?


----------



## Birchy (Dec 20, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, sure am.

I'm best not organising anything for the Sunday, as out straight after the match on Saturday with the lads.

Monday, I'm free - any suggestions?
		
Click to expand...

I just meant the weather looks good on the Sunday so courses on Monday should be in good nick  Im on a bit of a do Saturday too, Peterborough away could be a messy one!

Im up for playing just about anywhere mate, theres plenty to choose from! Is there anywhere youve got your eye on?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 20, 2012)

Birchy said:



			I just meant the weather looks good on the Sunday so courses on Monday should be in good nick  Im on a bit of a do Saturday too, Peterborough away could be a messy one!

Im up for playing just about anywhere mate, theres plenty to choose from! Is there anywhere youve got your eye on?
		
Click to expand...

Peterborough away - only done that once for a league cup game - once is enough.

I'll look the next day or so, maybe make our mind up on Sunday, after the forecast and a big fry up.

Still interested in any options you may have as well.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 20, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Peterborough away - only done that once for a league cup game - once is enough.

I'll look the next day or so, maybe make our mind up on Sunday, after the forecast and a big fry up.

Still interested in any options you may have as well.
		
Click to expand...

One of a few grounds/places ive not been to so its got to be done  I have heard its a bit grim but a pint can liven up anywhere! 

Sounds like a plan. I will have a look for a few suggestions and let you know.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 20, 2012)

Room for another one fellas?


----------



## Birchy (Dec 20, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			Room for another one fellas?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me mate . Suggestions are also welcome for a venue.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 21, 2012)

Birchy Charters in Peterborough is supposed to be good pre-match, not been myself but seems a popular place with our fans.


----------



## gjbike (Dec 21, 2012)

Got this message from Frodsham golf club while I was on holiday last week 
4 golfers
2 buggies
18 holes
Festive baguette
Â£79.00 
Only Â£19.75 each 
To book tel 01928 739442


----------



## Birchy (Dec 21, 2012)

gjbike said:



			Got this message from Frodsham golf club while I was on holiday last week 
4 golfers
2 buggies
18 holes
Festive baguette
Â£79.00 
Only Â£19.75 each 
To book tel 01928 739442
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good deal although ive no idea what the course is like. Or the festive baguette for that matter 

Must be dry if theyre offering buggies over winter.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 21, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Birchy Charters in Peterborough is supposed to be good pre-match, not been myself but seems a popular place with our fans.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that. I think one of the lads has got a pub lined up for us but i will remember that for when it goes belly up, hes got a habit of getting us lost


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 21, 2012)

I havnt played it but Frodsham Looks good. Crackin' website too.
venue wise I'm easy,  just happy to get a game in.

Ive treated myself to a festive Baguette today, Turkey, bacon, sausage, cranberry sauce and mayonnaise... Superb:thup:


----------



## louise_a (Dec 21, 2012)

count me in if there is a space.  Frodsham's motto seems to be Always Welcome, always dry.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2012)

louise_a said:



			count me in if there is a space.  Frodsham's motto seems to be Always Welcome, always dry.
		
Click to expand...

I've played Frodsham 3-4 times over the last few years, but would go again. I think they don't even have temps, it drains so well.

I'm game again.  When shall we decide though?


----------



## louise_a (Dec 21, 2012)

Best to see how the weather develops over the weekend. forecast for monday at the moment is rain in the afternoon.


----------



## Fish (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm happy to have a drive up to make any numbers up.  Only day I can't do is the 28th as its a club comp day.  Would be good to meet up and play with some of you prior to the OOM matches.

Following this


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 22, 2012)

Totally forgot but the Missus is working on Monday so I'll have to give it a miss.
Im ok for a game anytime between Christmas and new year though.:thup:


----------



## Akie (Dec 23, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Best to see how the weather develops over the weekend. forecast for monday at the moment is rain in the afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Played this morning at Pryors Hayes near Chester and it was actually ok. Some standing water in a few dips on the course but only had 3 temporary greens and a decent round. If it doesn't rain you should be fine tomorrow.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 23, 2012)

Akie said:



			Played this morning at Pryors Hayes near Chester and it was actually ok. Some standing water in a few dips on the course but only had 3 temporary greens and a decent round. If it doesn't rain you should be fine tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Check the Frodsham meet tomorrow, if you fancy it.


----------



## Akie (Dec 23, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Check the Frodsham meet tomorrow, if you fancy it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks but out for a family meal


----------

